# دعوة للمشاركة والزيارة بمعرض Select Expo



## لوسيندا (13 يونيو 2010)

:11_9_10[1]:
*Select expo 
المعرض الحادي عشر لأجهزة الكمبيوتر واللاب توب ومستلزماتها وماكينات التصوير وكافة تجهيزات المكاتب والأثاث المكتبي 

:sha:
في الفترة من 15 وحتي 19 يوليو 2010 
بأرض المعارض الدولية – صالة (2) – مدينة نصر 
:download:مجـالات العـرض:download:
1.	ماكينات تصوير المستندات والرسومات الهندسية وطباعة الخرائط . 
2.	الشركات العاملة فى مجال الأيجار التمويلى والصيانه . 
3.	كافة مستلزمات تشغيل وقطع الغيار لجميع أنواع ماكينات التصوير . 
4.	طابعات الكمبيوتر بجميع أنواعها ومقاساتها ومستلزمات تشغيلها ( أحبار – ورق ) . 
5.	أعمال شبكات المعلومات والأتصال من أجهزة الشبكات وكبلات ومحولات وروتر لاسلكي وسلكي وكل مايلزم الشبكات . 
6.	البرامج الجاهزة والبرامج المكتبية مثل : ( برامج إدارة المخازن والأنتاج والحسابات .. وغيرها ) 
     9. شركات تصميم المواقع الألكترونية وخدمات الأستضافة والبريد الألكتروني . 
   10. شركات تقديم خدمات الأنترنت فائق السرعة وأجهزة الدعم الفني الخاصة بها .  
11. جميع الأجهزة وكافة إحتياجات المكاتب والشركات على سبيل المثال : 
فاكسات .. سنترالات داخلية .. الات فرم مستندات .. الات عدد نقدية .. ساعات حضور وأنصراف .. كاميرات مراقبة .. الات كشف تزوير العملات .. أجهزة الأنذار المبكر للحرائق .. أجهزة التكييف .. الخزائن الحديدية .. شانونات الحفظ والتخزين .. الأنتركم .. ماكينات التغليف والتكعيب .. الات تأمين الشيكات .. الات التثقيب .. الالات الكاتبة والحاسبة . 
12. الأثاث المكتبى والأثاث الخاص بقاعات الأجتماعات .
13. شركات التقسيط لأجهزة الكمبيوتر واللاب توب والشاشات .
14. شاشات LCD وأجهزة العرض للشاشات الضخمة .
:15_3_36[1]:
للأستفسار والأتصال:-
( التليفون )
25774537 – 25784581 – 25776579
0103648329 - 0106106031

*​:8_5_15::8_5_15::8_5_15:


----------



## zama (13 يونيو 2010)

الحقيقة ، أنا مروحتش قبل كدا ..

لكن معرض بمثل هذا التنوع ، حتماً ولابد يكووووووون كفاءة ..

لكن الأهم إدارة المعرض هى اللى هتبين مدى الشغل اللى فى المعرض ..


----------



## لوسيندا (14 يونيو 2010)

*:download::download::download:
مرسي يا Zama :big32:على مشاركتك 
وعايزة أقولك أن دي الدورة الحادية عشر للمعرض ، يعني لو المعرض مش بالكفاءة او مش شغال مش هيستمر 11 دورة متتالية . 
وعلي فكرة المعرض ده كان اسمه USEDMARKET اكيد طبعاً عارفينه لكن اسمه اتغير لمعرض
Select Expo لانه كان الأجهزة اللي فيه واردة استعمال الخارج واصبحت الشركات المشاركة معانا 
90% منها الأجهزة اللي بتعرضها جديدة فاتغير الأسم الي معرض Select Expo 
والأسعار خيالية ، الناس بتستناه من السنة للسنة 
عدد الزوار للمعرض بيزيد عن 600.000 زائر ​:11_12_13[1]::11_12_13[1]::11_12_13[1]:*


----------



## لوسيندا (23 يونيو 2010)

*" :download:خد بالـــك:download: "
عايز جهاز كمبيوتر وبالضمان  بــ  699  جنيه      كام؟؟
أو لاب تـوب بالضمان             بــ 1350 جنيه      إيه؟؟
أو بـرنتـر بالضمان                بــ   100 جنيه      بس؟؟
أو ماكينة تصوير + فاكس هدية بــ 1000 جنيه     إيه؟؟
أكيد مش هتلاقو العروض دي غير في معرض
 " Select Expo  "
فـيـن ؟؟
في أرض المعارض الدولية بمدينة نصر – صالة ( 2 )
أمـتــي؟؟
مـن 15 / 7 إلـي 19 / 7 / 2010
:Love_Letter_Send:تنظيم : شركة جرين لاند للمعارض والمؤتمرات الدولية
لمزيد من المعلومات برجاء الأتصال علي:-
25774537 – 25784581 – 25776579
0103648329 – 0106106130
*​


----------



## لوسيندا (29 يونيو 2010)

*أنا زعلانة منكم اوى ياأعضاء منتدى الكنيسة علشان مفيش أى حد شارك فى موضوعى ولو بابتسامة ولا اى حد رد على ، ولا قولتو رايكو فى الموضوع 
على العموم انا منتظرة ردكم *​


----------

